# troubleshooting conv top



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

The motor on my 70 conv top won't go on when I push the down button on the dash. It seems to work/sound fine when I push it in the up postion. Can anyone help me with troubleshooting this? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Nevermind. Found it in my Fisher body manual. It's the switch. thanks.


----------

